
The FBI Just Seized Backpage.com - rendall
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/j5avp3/fbi-seized-backpage-sex-trafficking
======
rendall
According to the article, Backpage might be very well be the first casualty of
the, as-yet unsigned, SESTA-FOSTA bill.

